# Using hardware in a Jail



## Ben (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi,

I configured HylaFax outside of a jail and it works so far.

Now I wanted to move the whole thing into a Jail (ezjail) but I am facing a problem now.

/dev outside of the Jail and inside are identical. So I can see my modem etc. But when I try to dial a number I can see the light of the modem being switched on and 2 seconds after it hangs up again.

HylaFax only says "Unknown problem".

Is there anything I need to change to make the device work inside the jail?

Thanks for help.


----------



## AndyUKG (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,

  To my knowledge, devices either are or are not visible within a jail. If the device you need is already visible then it should just work. Have you double checked that its not due to config differences between your working non-jail installation and the broken jail one? Also, is the jail a full install? Perhaps its missing something important?

cheers Andy.


----------



## Ben (Feb 18, 2011)

I created the jail with ezjail, created the /dev node and I can see the device.

Afterwards I copied the configuration of HylaFax to the jail but there it's not working anymore. I can see HylaFax tries to dial and the light of the modem is switched on for 2 or 3 seconds and then switches off. HylaFax says 
	
	



```
Unknown error
```

I will try again but it feels like not working. But I can not guarantee that I didn't make a mistake somewhere (e.g. compile-differences).


----------



## AndyUKG (Feb 18, 2011)

The fact that the light turns on for a few seconds shows that communication is working to the device file. It would seem unlikely that its half working, so this would suggest some other problem to me. I don't know ezjail so can't comment on what that may or may not install, maybe someone else can comment....

ta Andy.

PS can you turn on debugging to get some more error info?


----------



## Ben (Feb 18, 2011)

I will try this weekend again by copying the config 1:1 again and try once more.

If it's not working I will just skip my idea of running HylaFax in a jail.

But thanks for your hints!


----------

